# Pigeon in Beloit, WI needs a home soon



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

This pigeon needs a loving home being its disabled. Below is what Deone wrote about the pigeon. If there is someone who could give this one a home it would be great. You can email Deone about this little one or call the AU and ask for Deone, I think her ext is 13.



> "This bird is in Beloit, WI and has been since last July. The owner does not want the pigeon. The pigeon seems to have a permanently dragging wing. Do any of you know who may want to adopt this pigeon? Linda Jolly (finder) does not want to keep him and has been most kind in taking care of him.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Maryann,
I've just e-mailed Deone about giving the pij a home.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

ok that's great. thank you for letting me know.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

I sent you a pm with Linda's phone number so you can give her a call.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

littlestar said:


> I sent you a pm with Linda's phone number so you can give her a call.


 Good Morning MaryAnn,
Recieved your PM with the womans # and will set up a time to pick up the pij.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Whoohoo!!!!! I love happy endings.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Congratulation's on your new sweetie. How's your new pijjie doing? Linda sent me an email that you picked the little one up yesterday. You'll have to take some pictures for us lol, we love pictures. I wanted to know about the wing, how bad does it droop down?


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

littlestar said:


> Congratulation's on your new sweetie. How's your new pijjie doing? Linda sent me an email that you picked the little one up yesterday. You'll have to take some pictures for us lol, we love pictures. I wanted to know about the wing, how bad does it droop down?




Hi MaryAnn, Bob is doing great! He is such a beautiful bird, great feather, sparkling eyes and the additude of a tiger! We just love him, we will be keeping our eyes open for a girl friend to keep him happy.

He does have a patch of feathers that are gone for good on his shoulder, once his quarentine is over I will be putting him in a large flight to see if he can fly. If he can't we will adapt the loft so it will work for him too.

I tried to load(?) a couple of photos for all to see but just can't get it to work and I can't seem to find the thread that explains exactly how to do it. 

Thank you for letting me know about Bob.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Hi MaryAnn, Bob is doing great! He is such a beautiful bird, great feather, sparkling eyes and the additude of a tiger! We just love him, we will be keeping our eyes open for a girl friend to keep him happy.
> 
> He does have a patch of feathers that are gone for good on his shoulder, once his quarentine is over I will be putting him in a large flight to see if he can fly. If he can't we will adapt the loft so it will work for him too.
> 
> ...


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=17782


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

*Introducing Bob*

Here are a couple of photos of Bob (hopefully I loaded them right). He is in beautiful feather and is very healthy, Bob is also very vocal and keeps telling me that hes ready to take the next step in life and settle down. I assured him that we will keep our eyes open for the sweetheart he desires.


Thank you Maryann for posting that Bob needed a new home.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bob is quite the looker! Thank you so much, Robin, for giving Bob the wonderful home he needed and deserves. Please do keep us updated and keep those pictures coming!

Terry


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> Bob is quite the looker! Thank you so much, Robin, for giving Bob the wonderful home he needed and deserves. Please do keep us updated and keep those pictures coming!
> 
> Terry




He is quite handsome. I hope to give more pijjys a home, and now that I know how to attach photos I definitely will.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Robin, Bob is very handsome and looks very happy in his new home. Thank you so very very much for giving him a home. Yes keep the pictures coming.


----------

